# Need help with kennel names



## Kmullen

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Hello all.. Let me just start off by stating not jumping the gun on creating a kennel name..this is going to be a lifelong endeavor, just need help with choosing a name. I have a hard time being creative and I don't want to risk being too far out there or potentially having a name close to some one else's and then getting someone mad at me.
> 
> I was looking at a few names, but I need to hear if any of them are doable or just not good.. I don't want it to sound too corny.. Ya know!
> 
> 1) Carriage Lane Goldens (there is a Carriage Hill goldens- so not sure if thats ok to do with it being so close??) we live on Carriage lane hence the name
> 2) Slice of Golden (part of our last name)
> 3) jeweled Goldens (my 1st golden was named Julie Jewel)
> 4) jeweled Lilly's goldens (playing off both my goldens names)
> 4) lights action Golden (playing off Lilly's AKC name)
> 5) Dreaming Golden (playing on how much i have dreamed of doing this)
> 6) Sogni D'oro - golden dreams in Italian..part of my heritage ..
> 
> Any of this ok? Yay or nay? Fee free to add things.. I was trying to come up with something from either All my dogs initials which are RJRCSLT ..not easy or my families initials JAEJ.. Again not easy lol


Hmmm...out of all of them, I do like the 1st one the best. I always try to put a full registered name with the kennel name and see if it sounds weird. 

I know how you feel...it took me a long time to come up with one! Do you live in a subdivision? Street name? Area? Things you like to do or interest?

Let me ponder a little on some of what you like and see if I can think of something. Here is a cool website to look at:
OneLook Dictionary Search


----------



## BayBeams

I am not good at coming up with names either but one thing that came to mind is that you would not want to make the kennel name too long. When people register their dogs they usually list the kennel name first and if it is too long it would be difficult to add more to it to come up with a name. Does that make sense?

The one name I don't care for is "Slice of Golden". The others seem OK.

I don't envy you trying to come up with a kennel name. I guess I would choose a name that has the most meaning and connection to you.


----------



## Goldengal9

I like the first one the best... All try to do some brainstorming when my brain is not exhausted.


----------



## Claudia M

I like the last one best. I don't know how people would combine it with the puppies names if you require the name be used. 
Have you thought about mixing the family initials and the dogs initials?


----------



## mylissyk

I like the last one best, unique and short enough for people to add their dog's registered name.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I also like the last one. Sogni D'oro's _________ sounds pretty.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

kfayard said:


> Hmmm...out of all of them, I do like the 1st one the best. I always try to put a full registered name with the kennel name and see if it sounds weird.
> *i kind of too but do you think it would be an issue with there being the other name so close? *
> I know how you feel...it took me a long time to come up with one! Do you live in a subdivision? Street name? Area? Things you like to do or interest?
> *my development is actually called carriage lane ..lol it is has a little sign an all. We have my road carriage lane and then one other one that leads from the main road called pleasant drive. I live in Dover but also near other towns/places called either Camden or Rising Sun. Also another thing our area is called murderkill. Not exactly a good one to use! Lol*
> 
> Let me ponder a little on some of what you like and see if I can think of something. Here is a cool website to look at:
> OneLook Dictionary Search


*thanks I will take a look. Appreciate all you help! *


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

BayBeams said:


> I am not good at coming up with names either but one thing that came to mind is that you would not want to make the kennel name too long. When people register their dogs they usually list the kennel name first and if it is too long it would be difficult to add more to it to come up with a name. Does that make sense?
> *yes that's what is one of my problems. Not too long. *
> 
> The one name I don't care for is "Slice of Golden". The others seem OK.
> *yeah not caring too much for that either lol *
> 
> I don't envy you trying to come up with a kennel name. I guess I would choose a name that has the most meaning and connection to you.


*its just hard because of all the little things I have to make sure it has or that no one else has it..I've checked it's of them out and only 2 or so are close to someone else's .*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Thanks all for your replies.. I like the last one too. Do you think having the Italian name in the US be confusing? I think it's pretty too. No one has the name, that I'm a aware of. 

If anyone has suggestions I'm all ears..ehh eyes!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Claudia M said:


> I like the last one best. I don't know how people would combine it with the puppies names if you require the name be used.
> Have you thought about mixing the family initials and the dogs initials?


*maybe I will try that, haven't done mixing the two together. *


----------



## Rainheart

I like the first and last ones!

I have also thought about creating a kennel name at some point- and I already have my name. I'm just not sure how to go about actually creating one. But, I'm not looking to get another dog for a few years from now anyway.


----------



## Shalva

I thik the kennel name should be short and mean something to you.... but I also think it should be easy for people to say and spell... if you are planning on breeding someday and having your own line then that is something to consider... if at this point it is just for your dogs that is different. 

Personally I like the first one and I would perhaps take the word Lane off of it ... it shortens it up and if you move it still works.... 

I do like the last one but there is a golden dreams kennel... but also my concern would be that people will massacre the spelling... i know I would honestly... also in kennel names it seems that irish dogs have irish kennel names, italian dogs have italian kennel names, goldens have english/scottish kennel names, etc etc.. not that you have to stick with this convention of course but it does seem to be the norm.... 

I personally don't like anything that ist he persons name as the kennel name... reminds me to much of byb'ers, and I dont typically like the world golden in a kennel name... 

I do like Jeweled.... that could be my favorite actually because of the above.... easy to say, easy to spell, short enough to add a registered name to it... sounds classy.... yeah I think of those above i do think that is the best for practical reasons...


----------



## Shalva

Rainheart said:


> I like the first and last ones!
> 
> I have also thought about creating a kennel name at some point- and I already have my name. I'm just not sure how to go about actually creating one. But, I'm not looking to get another dog for a few years from now anyway.


you just pick.... and then you go to OFA and k9 data and other places and do your due diligence to make sure someone else doesn't have it... a web search etc. Then you can set up your website with your name if you have one or when you get your next puppy include it in their registered name a voila it is yours... once you do clearances etc, it will show up on their name and you have yourself a kennel name... thats it... unless you are actively breeding often you won't have enough pups to have it be an AKC registered kennel name... mine is not AKC registered, I don't breed enough... but thats it... it really is not a big process... just find something that you like and go with it...


----------



## Ljilly28

Carriage Lane sounds very dignified and pretty.


----------



## Rainheart

Shalva said:


> you just pick.... and then you go to OFA and k9 data and other places and do your due diligence to make sure someone else doesn't have it... a web search etc. Then you can set up your website with your name if you have one or when you get your next puppy include it in their registered name a voila it is yours... once you do clearances etc, it will show up on their name and you have yourself a kennel name... thats it... unless you are actively breeding often you won't have enough pups to have it be an AKC registered kennel name... mine is not AKC registered, I don't breed enough... but thats it... it really is not a big process... just find something that you like and go with it...


Thank you so much for this info. Just gotta wait for my next dog then to start using it!! I haven't checked k9data or ofa yet but I shall do that, thanks!


----------



## Sally's Mom

My son came up with "Celebration" when he was 7, because, he wanted part of my Laney(Mandell Marlenes Celebration UD RA CGC) to be in the rest of out dogs... So I get trying to come up with a name that ties in your current dogs....


----------



## K9-Design

Of the ones you've listed I liked Carriage Lane the best -- but it is long -- need to think about how much room it will take up. Maybe just "Carriage" -- but does that really mean something to you?
Don't like anything with "gold" or "golden" in it -- too obvious
The last Italian one -- it is pretty, but nobody will spell or pronounce it right. 
Going with the jewel theme, how about "Jeweltone"?
Another consideration is buyers may or may not put an 's at the end of it, how does it sound both with and without the 's?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Rainheart said:


> I like the first and last ones!
> 
> I have also thought about creating a kennel name at some point- and I already have my name. I'm just not sure how to go about actually creating one. But, I'm not looking to get another dog for a few years from now anyway.


I like them too..I want to be different but not too different. I like the last one but I'm having a hard time saying it myself..lol I'm not too fluent in Italian just thought could maybe pay homage to it. 

I like your name...just wish this was easy but it has turned out to be anything but! Lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Shalva said:


> I thik the kennel name should be short and mean something to you.... but I also think it should be easy for people to say and spell... if you are planning on breeding someday and having your own line then that is something to consider... if at this point it is just for your dogs that is different.
> 
> *i agree too. I want it to be something that people can remember . And if I do have a litter that its not much to use on the front end.*
> 
> Personally I like the first one and I would perhaps take the word Lane off of it ... it shortens it up and if you move it still works....
> 
> *im on the fence about removing the lane part.. Also moving it? I'm not exactly sure how to visualize doing that.. *
> 
> I do like the last one but there is a golden dreams kennel... but also my concern would be that people will massacre the spelling... i know I would honestly... also in kennel names it seems that irish dogs have irish kennel names, italian dogs have italian kennel names, goldens have english/scottish kennel names, etc etc.. not that you have to stick with this convention of course but it does seem to be the norm....
> 
> *yes and my other thought was geographically don't want to confuse anyone lol*
> 
> I personally don't like anything that ist he persons name as the kennel name... reminds me to much of byb'ers, and I dont typically like the world golden in a kennel name...
> 
> *yes I guess you are right ..should probably nix those ideas..*
> 
> I do like Jeweled.... that could be my favorite actually because of the above.... easy to say, easy to spell, short enough to add a registered name to it... sounds classy.... yeah I think of those above i do think that is the best for practical reasons..
> 
> *just Jeweled... Something to think about..
> 
> Thanks for all your help!*.


You guys are awesome!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

K9-Design said:


> Of the ones you've listed I liked Carriage Lane the best -- but it is long -- need to think about how much room it will take up. Maybe just "Carriage" -- but does that really mean something to you?
> 
> *tTo me Carriage seems almost too short.. carriage Lane flows pretty nicely..it's just that more than likely this our house we will be living in for the rest of our lives.. We have had all of our dogs live here, except for two of them since they stayed at my parents and we've had our kids here.. S I lots of memories have been created here..*
> Don't like anything with "gold" or "golden" in it -- too obvious
> The last Italian one -- it is pretty, but nobody will spell or pronounce it right.
> Going with the jewel theme, how about "Jeweltone"?
> *hmm.. That sounds nice.. Something else to ponder lol*
> Another consideration is buyers may or may not put an 's at the end of it, how does it sound both with and without the 's?
> *thanks.. Have to remember that!*


Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Interesting topic. I like Jeweltone best. The others are too long, hard to pronounce, or similar to what's out there. I think Jeweltone would be very pretty-I can imagine a website with some gemstones on the entry page!!


----------



## Karen519

*Dreaming Golden*

I would choose Dreaming Golden as a name-just love it!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

How about Golden Melody .. Plays on my love of Goldens and Music. I checked out k9 data, google, and akc ..no one that i can tell has that name.


----------



## Shalva

I don't like any name that begins wiht or ends with the word Golden... to common, to much like a BYB.... honestly I think if you stop thinking about it, someday it will come to you... Golden Dream has 12 letters in it... that is 13 letters/spaces taken away from a cool registered name.... remember you are going to be associated with this kennel name for a very long time to come so make sure it is something you really want....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Shalva said:


> I don't like any name that begins wiht or ends with the word Golden... to common, to much like a BYB.... honestly I think if you stop thinking about it, someday it will come to you... Golden Dream has 12 letters in it... that is 13 letters/spaces taken away from a cool registered name.... remember you are going to be associated with this kennel name for a very long time to come so make sure it is something you really want....


See to me having golden or gold in it doesn't sound like a Byb, there are so many breeders/kennels with gold or golden in it. It just boils down to that they are a good reputable breeder who does something with their dogs, does clearances and are there for you for life. The Byb breeder i got my first dog from did not have golden in it, but Lilly comes from breeder Goldridge..

I have a bit before i set anything permanently just wanted opinions on it before i decided as I'm not a creative person. 

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Shalva

goldridge one word does not have the world golden in it.... remember that your kennel name is different than your website name 

for example my website might be milbrose goldens but the kennel name is actually the one word milbrose.... (which by the way is a combination of my husbands grandparents first names ambrose and mildred and the name they used to register their holsteins under when the farm was a working one) so any dogs registered under that name are like Meir for example Milbrose Duck n Run if you think about my natalie she came from kennel name O'lugh to my kennel Milbrose so her registered name is 
O'lugh Milbrose Dare to be Different so think about how you will use the name and that might help you narrow down your choices. 

so consider that as well....


----------



## Solas Goldens

Just putting in my 2 cents. Years ago when I was starting out,I chose a name that unbeknownst to me was very close to a long time breeder from Texas.I caused a huge problem and she called me up screaming at me, that she was going to sue me for using part of her name. Legally there wasn't anything she could do becasue she didn't even have the name legally registered as a business. However I chose to take the high road, and although it made me angry that she was so aggressive, I changed my kennel name.I figured it wasn't worth her bad mouthing me to everyone she came across. SO good luck in the pursuit of a name!


----------



## Shalva

this is a really good point... you really do want to be careful about getting to close to anothers kennel name I know of breeders whose kennel name was deliberately stolen. I am sorry that you got a nasty phone call... but it is scary to have someone take your kennel name and your reputation along with it... although sugar vs. vinegar usually wins


----------



## sterregold

My $0.02 worth:
1. Keep the prefix short and to the point. The longer your prefix the less space your puppy people have for naming their pup. Like others have said, you can use *** Goldens for your kennel presence, but only the *** part has to be used in registering. The BYBers tend to use things like Hanks Goldens Joey, etc., including the word goldens and a family name.
2. Foreign language can be fine--especially if it has meaning to you. Mine is Sterre which is a derivative of the Dutch word for star--ster. So it connects to my heritage, but also gives an idication of my hopes for my dogs.
3. Steer clear of anything close to a current or historical breeder. If they are reputable, using something too close it it can be interpreted as trying to ride on their reputation, and if not reputable you can be mixed up for them! :/ Aside from k9data, another good list to check is the prefix listings in the GRNews, which includes current and historical kennel names. There are some scummy breeders now using some of the retired historical kennel names, which makes me a bit angry!
4. Try to come up with something fairly unique and there will be less chance of it getting confused for someone else's--there are an awful lot of Golden kennels using variations autumn, amber, etc.


----------

